# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.27.21

## hassan riach

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Sigma Software v.2.27.21**QCOM Tab:*1. Released *FRP remove* feature for: *â™¦ Xiaomi Redmi Note 3
â™¦ Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro* *Connect the phone in fastboot mode.* 2. Released *FRP remove* feature for: *â™¦ Moto G6 XT1925
â™¦ Moto E4 XT1766
â™¦ Moto G5S Plus XT1804**Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list: *â™¦ AZUMI A50 STYLE (MT6580)
â™¦ Blu studio one (MT6735)
â™¦ DOOGEE X10 (MT6570)
â™¦ Lanix Ilium L620 (MT6735)
â™¦ ZTE Blade L3 (MT6582)*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا معلم
++++++++++++*

----------

